# Lane Bryant October Catalog-Plus-Size Models!!!



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 10, 2009)

This is a MAJOR breakthrough~ http://www.lanebryant.com/icon/14735/index.cat http://www.lanebryant.com/cacique/4043/index.cat Of course the website, the mailorder catalog and the stores have been on different pages for awhile, but I just obtained a copy of the fall catalog... my late wife and I had demanded that they stop sending it half-a-decade ago due to its lame, shame-inducing skinny-model format. And they were nasty in replying when we gave that as a reason! Finally those a-holes are OUTTA THERE!! The models are certainly not BODacious-size, but they're plump and presented in proper goddess-y attitude-format. Size Acceptance is cracking the Mainstream glass ceiling at last!


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 10, 2009)

To be honest I don't see any plus size women here. I see average size models...as in size 12-14...that LB has been using for years. When I see a consistent set of size 24-28 models I will call it progress.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 10, 2009)

I agree with indy, these are the same models I've seen in LB for years. Yes, they are larger than the usual stick thin models you see in most magazines but they aren't all that big to me. In the industry it seems that they call anything over a size 6 plus size. lol  I, too, want to see models 24-28 and then I'll believe they are really plus size.


----------



## Weeze (Dec 10, 2009)

These are the same models as always on the website. Am I missing something?


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2009)

krismiss said:


> These are the same models as always on the website. Am I missing something?



Nope, not a thing.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 11, 2009)

krismiss said:


> These are the same models as always on the website. Am I missing something?



That's right. The usual bunch of size 12s. And LB has put out a whole bunch of catalogs with these same girls, or girls their size.

The old Brylane Lane Bryant catalog that Ned is probably thinking of used size 6s and 8s only, but that's been out of print for a long, long time - a few years in fact.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 11, 2009)

Good lord, when will they realise that jodpurs never have been and never will be an acceptable article of clothing! 

I also thought these were the same models???


----------



## Adrian (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't consider these ladies as "plus size models." Especially when they have had real plus size women on posters in their retail stores. I am referring to women who are dress size #18 to #22.


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 11, 2009)

Not an inch of belly hang, even, on these pretty ladies.

You're slipping, Nedward.


----------



## Frankhw (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm posting this in the interest of finding a womens clothing store chain that used plus sized models. Unfortunately while I remember several models in the 16-18 and 20-22 range in the print catalogs the websites show mostly the 12-14s but here goes.

*Catherines*

http://www.catherines.com/tops/tees/4500c4501/index.cat

Alot of beautiful clothing here. Betty and I went here last weekend to expand her wardrobe and lucked out. They'd just set up the clearance racks and we made out like bandits. Six gorgeous tops for $140.

*Fashion Bug*

http://www.fashionbug.com/apparel/tops/tees-knit-tops/faux-henley-tee/5027c5028c5029p50236/index.pro

A link to the largest model I could find on their site. My best guess is 16 or 18

*Making it Big*

http://www.makingitbig.com/category/21

Big range of models (no pun intended) from about 16 - 24

*Junonia*

http://junonia.com/home.htm

Another one where the catalog has larger models in the print catalog than on line. The print catalog models average 18 -20.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 12, 2009)

kioewen said:


> That's right. The usual bunch of size 12s. And LB has put out a whole bunch of catalogs with these same girls, or girls their size.
> 
> The old Brylane Lane Bryant catalog that Ned is probably thinking of used size 6s and 8s only, but that's been out of print for a long, long time - a few years in fact.


Those catalogs were really distressing... I'm saying, baby-steps progress here... as I say we went thru quite a process to get 'em to stop sending 'em.


----------



## ksandru (Dec 13, 2009)

Hi, all!

I stumbled onto the following website www.biggalslingerie.com & they have larger sized models with not only lingerie, but with club wear as well! Here is a link to one of the pages: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/minidress2.html


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 13, 2009)

ksandru said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I stumbled onto the following website www.biggalslingerie.com & they have larger sized models with not only lingerie, but with club wear as well! Here is a link to one of the pages: http://www.biggalslingerie.com/minidress2.html



I love BigGals...I get my halloween costumes and bikini's from them.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 13, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Those catalogs were really distressing... I'm saying, baby-steps progress here... as I say we went thru quite a process to get 'em to stop sending 'em.



The sad thing is that there are still many catalogues that keep doing the same thing. Jessica London, Roaman's, Silhouettes, etc., all use the non-plus models (or rather, models who are even less plus than the so-called plus-size models, who aren't very plus either).

What happened with the former Lane Bryant Catalog was that the name reverted to ownership by the other Lane Bryant, the store chain. So actually, *its demise had nothing to do with customer complaints*. That's the way it is in the fashion world -- people think that customer complaints do good, but time and again it's been proven that they don't. And to add insult to injury, that thin-model former-Lane-Bryant catalog is still being published, except that it's now called "Woman Within." And it's still using 6s and 8s only.

There are just some people in the fashion industry, in fact a lot of them, who would rather die than photograph any girl over a size 10. There's a mentality in there that just believes what it wants to believe, thinks it knows better, and won't be persuaded by any customer complaints.


----------



## toni (Dec 13, 2009)

Those are the same models they always use. The only thing I saw that surprised me is them charing 78 dollars for a tank top from the icon line. 

They have nerve!


----------



## ksandru (Dec 14, 2009)

What also irks me about Lane Bryant (store), Jessica London & Avenue (which is now integrated into JL) is that the more stylish fashions stop at size 28, and in some cases, stop at 24 & 26 as well. If your store is advertising sizes up to 34W, then damn it, make ALL of your clothes to fit up to that size; not just on select designs!


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 14, 2009)

This is why my g/f and I are starting an online clothing store.

The problem is we're having trouble finding models to model our clothes for the site. Anyone want to strut their stuff that live in South Western Ontario? We need more 5x to 10x models.


----------



## orin (Dec 15, 2009)

Torrid has more real plus size models out there 

but not pretty models in my opinion


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Dec 15, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> Good lord, when will they realise that jodpurs never have been and never will be an acceptable article of clothing!
> 
> I also thought these were the same models???




What are jodpurs???


----------



## orin (Dec 15, 2009)

BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> What are jodpurs???



.... yes i am wondering too


----------



## gypsy (Dec 15, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> This is why my g/f and I are starting an online clothing store.
> 
> The problem is we're having trouble finding models to model our clothes for the site. Anyone want to strut their stuff that live in South Western Ontario? We need more 5x to 10x models.



I think you would have a very hard time trying to find supersize models in SW Ontario. I think a lot the girls here are usually no bigger than a 4-5XL, at least from what I've seen in the Ontario fat girl population, and that's pushing it. *shrug* Good luck with your endeavour though!


----------



## pickleman357 (Dec 15, 2009)

gypsy said:


> I think you would have a very hard time trying to find supersize models in SW Ontario. I think a lot the girls here are usually no bigger than a 4-5XL, at least from what I've seen in the Ontario fat girl population, and that's pushing it. *shrug* Good luck with your endeavour though!


 
Well, Pennington's had a "fashion show" and about 200 women showed up to it. I think I was the only guy there....
Anyways, suddenly my 3x g/f looked really really skinny as most of the women there were 5x and up.
So there here, they like fashion; Its just very akward to walk up to someone on the street and ask if they want to come back to my house and try on something sexy so I can post the pictures on a website. 
:doh:
Know what I mean?


----------



## gypsy (Dec 15, 2009)

pickleman357 said:


> Well, Pennington's had a "fashion show" and about 200 women showed up to it. I think I was the only guy there....
> Anyways, suddenly my 3x g/f looked really really skinny as most of the women there were 5x and up.
> So there here, they like fashion; Its just very akward to walk up to someone on the street and ask if they want to come back to my house and try on something sexy so I can post the pictures on a website.
> :doh:
> Know what I mean?



Oh wow! See, I didn't realize there were quite that many ssbbw in southern Ontario. 

Can always try an ad on kijiji, saying you are looking for 5X-plus models for a clothing site. I think that would get you a lot more response.


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 16, 2009)

Not sure, but I seem to recall reading years ago that a Lane Bryant rep explained at a NAAFA convention that whenever they tried using BBW or SSBBW as models their sales plummetted. I can't really argue with that. They're one of the most mainstream large-size clothing stores, but Dimensions notwithstanding, most mainstream fat women don't like being fat and they want the illusion that their clothes will make them look thinner (not to mention 10 or 20 years younger). It would probably be a minor miracle if Lane Bryant ever consistently used models over size 20 or over age 40, and a major miracle if they used any models over size 30 like me. Maybe in an alternate universe. 


Wagimawr said:


> Not an inch of belly hang, even, on these pretty ladies.


This would be a pretty cool fashion statement: "Show off your belly hang with style!" 


BeautifulPoeticDisaster said:


> What are jodpurs???


Ye olde Wikipedia: "Jodhpurs are tight-fitting trousers that reach to the ankle, where they end in a snug cuff, and are worn primarily for horseback riding."


----------



## kioewen (Dec 16, 2009)

TallFatSue said:


> Not sure, but I seem to recall reading years ago that a Lane Bryant rep explained at a NAAFA convention that whenever they tried using BBW or SSBBW as models their sales plummetted.


You hear stories like that a lot, and I never buy any of them. They're total BS - just a convenient excuse to answer the charge. If that were true, where was this supposed attempt at using a BBW model, let alone a SSBBW? People have been following Lane Bryant for ages, and they've never see any such models in their advertising. Nor for any other mainstream retailer either.

Anyway, I found this in my Twitter feed last night (Twitter is a great place to get tweets from all kind of people who try to push size acceptance). It shows a new prom campaign with models who are at least a bit bigger than Lane Bryant's girls:

http://twitter.com/judgmentofparis/status/6717151262

Closest I've seen to BBW models in a while.


----------



## bigbri (Dec 16, 2009)

Jodpurs are classic horse riding pants. They look rather balooney from the waist to the knee and then are skin tight to the ankle. The leg tightness is to allow for easier slip on of riding boots that reach to the knee.


----------



## indy500tchr (Dec 16, 2009)

kioewen said:


> You hear stories like that a lot, and I never buy any of them. They're total BS - just a convenient excuse to answer the charge. If that were true, where was this supposed attempt at using a BBW model, let alone a SSBBW? People have been following Lane Bryant for ages, and they've never see any such models in their advertising. Nor for any other mainstream retailer either.
> 
> Anyway, I found this in my Twitter feed last night (Twitter is a great place to get tweets from all kind of people who try to push size acceptance). It shows a new prom campaign with models who are at least a bit bigger than Lane Bryant's girls:
> 
> ...



well that's a little bit better.


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful (Dec 17, 2009)

All that made me do ws want to go shopping. lol


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Dec 17, 2009)

I love that Judgement Of Paris guy... I haven't checked that site out in a couple of years~~ thanks for the reminder:bow:


----------



## Jes (Dec 17, 2009)

Ned Sonntag said:


> I love that Judgement Of Paris guy... I haven't checked that site out in a couple of years~~ thanks for the reminder:bow:



Reading his description of girls dressed for the 2008 prom freaked my shit out. 

"Note how the delicate pink of this gown plays up Miss Olson's angelic qualities, emphasizing her feminine vulnerability, her need to be protected--even while her appearance also suggests a robust, well-fed state."

Yikes.


----------



## kioewen (Dec 17, 2009)

Ah, who cares about the text. The pictures are always, always stunning.


----------



## Hathor (Dec 20, 2009)

The models bigger plus sized stores use are gorgeous, but a store that actually has models sizes 28-34 is more inspiring and I'm more likely to buy.


----------

